

Best way to clean LCDs? - andr

Lots of dust on my street, so I'm looking for a better way to clean my screens, preferably without destroying the glazing.
======
mironathetin
I tested once on a Dell Latitude C820 notebook - crappy enough to not care
about.

It had a normal matte screen (non glare). I wiped with a wet cloth and I also
used dish washing liquid to remove oil and fingerprints. Everything was easily
cleaned. I also wiped very hard to find out how much abuse the screen could
take. I did not damage anything. These displays are much sturdier than anyone
would think!

So just go ahead. Subconsciously I am sure I wanted to destroy this crapbox.
But I didn't. In the end I had to throw it with force on a concrete floor.
That finally did the job ;o).

Oh, yes, I have forgotten: this is america. Please shut down the computer,
disconnect all cords, remove the battery, discharge yourself, and no warranty.
You act on your own risk etc. pp.

------
Stubbs
Our local pound shop sells cloths designed for drying glasses after you've
washed them, however I find they're great for cleaning my screens, LCD or
otherwise.

Just wipe the screen with a damp (not dripping wet) cloth, then dry with the
glass cloth, simple as that.

I also use the same cloth (there were two in the packet) for cleaning my
camera lenses & specs as well.

Well worth the pound I spent on it.

------
boredguy8
50% isopropyl alcohol + 50% h2o, mix in a spritzer bottle and spray directly
to a microfiber cloth. Power down your LCD, and clean away.

~~~
kingnothing
Probably better to just use straight water on a cloth. There shouldn't be that
much stuff on your monitors that you need to use isopropyl alcohol.

I tried using isopropyl on a CRT back in the day and it took off some kind of
coating that was on the monitor, and I've been afraid to do it again ever
since.

------
pepeto
Real coders work on dirty screens

~~~
zabravih
real coders dont need screens

~~~
Xichekolas
Real coders sit down at 2am, close their eyes and scream like a banshee while
pounding the keyboard furiously. After about 2 minutes of this, they calmly
stand up, grab a Jolt, and watch while the custom operating system they just
wrote in their own custom language (implemented in Arc and Javascript)
compiles...

(The screaming is important. It makes you look like a mad scientist.)

------
Rickasaurus
Real men use spit and old socks.

------
edw519
[http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2007/01/how-to-properly-
cle...](http://geeksaresexy.blogspot.com/2007/01/how-to-properly-clean-your-
lcd-screen.html)

[http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Laptop-Screen-With-
Household-...](http://www.wikihow.com/Clean-a-Laptop-Screen-With-Household-
Products)

<http://www.tech-faq.com/clean-lcd-screen.shtml>

<http://www.ehow.com/how_2036384_clean-laptop-screen.html>

------
davidw
I have a silk sunglasses bag that seems to work ok.

------
iamelgringo
<http://www.linein.org/media/screen_clean.swf>

------
nickb
Never use any cleaning liquids! They do more damage than good. Just use a
microfiber cloth and tap or distilled water.

------
a-priori
I usually use a clean, wet cloth. That gets off dust and stuff. For oils, I'd
probably use dilute window cleaner.

~~~
WenomousVit
I have read some LCD manuals that specifically warn against cleaners that
contain ammonia -- i.e., window cleaner.

I've have good luck with a big micro-fiber lens-cleaning cloth dampened with a
squirt of eyeglasses-cleaner. I've also heard that diluted isopropyl alcohol
is a good choice. There are also cleaning fluids specifically intended for use
on LCD screens.

------
rtf
Cotton shirt and vinegar. Works like a charm.

------
friedbaloney
i use an old cat

------
dpapathanasiou
I use compressed air.

~~~
davidw
We had an air compressor at my old job and wow did that thing do a fantastic
job of cleaning out the innards of computers.

------
alaskamiller
i take those lcd cleaning wipes from the office

